# Surf rod



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone know about mako. it's a ten foot rod MH action. and holds about 230 yds. of 20-25lbs. line. It's made by Offshore angler. I'd like to know if it's a good surf rod. Thanks


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

considering no one knows anything about it I'll get it and tell you how it works next time I get to the surf


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I guess this is a combo(rod and reel)? What brand/model reel is on the rod?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll check next time I get to BPS. i keep on forgetting little details like that


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

going to get it tomorrow or the next day. it's really just a cheap thing combo. really cheap. but I'll try it and see how it works when out go to the time share in Hilton Head,SC. next week. I'll know if it was worth the money then.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

as for the reel it was just a reel for the combo not anything that was a reel on the market.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

If you are willing to take care of Brand name Rods and Reels llike washing them down etc.... after surf fishing go ahead and buy the expensive stuff.If you are like me and and don't care about the name of the Rod or Reel you are using go buy the cheap stuff and don't worry what other people think  Just out fish them


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i got it yesterday and put on 25# berkley big game line. so what should I use as a shock leader? I can't give info on what I use for weight b/c I don't surffish much  but hopefully I'll get a chance to do more aside from vacation on the beach.

I forgot to ask. would the berkley big game 50# that I bought without thinking be good? How much to put on?


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Fisher, sounds like a setup for Sharks. I use 15 on the reel and 20 for the leader. With Sinkers i use the smallest i can get away with, if the surf is a little rough i use the Sputnik(sp)? sinkers.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks for that info now I have to take 220 yards of the reel and put on who knows how much but I'll do it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

can I get away with leaving it on? will it make it to easy to get the fish in and decrease my chance of feeling the bite and be so thick that the fish will see it. and how much will it decrease my already pretty lousy casting distance? need answers quick. I'm leaving on Sunday morning but won't be able to check once Fri. night hits till late Sat. night.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey FK, Offshore Angler is BPS "Home Brand" I believe, but not sure who actually manufactures it. Me might have gone with a 10' Ocean Master, medium or so, but water under the bridge at this point. Me, always go with 15 pound main line (though don't think 20 pound would really diminish the distance on the cast). Use 40 - 50 pound shock leader, about 4 or 5 wraps and two rod lengths.

Fishfinder rig, depending on the bite, size hooks may vary, and depending on weather and the surf, lead may vary.

Was down outside of Beaufort, SC about a week ago, nothing from the surf, back waters, some flounder very small, but seems 12" is legal minimum, whiting may be around, and you may just do better with a smaller lighter setup if the case is so.

Have fun, and enjoy.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks for the response. it seems i will have to change the line and the 50# is the max.


----------

